# What's the most overrated/or useless exercise?



## god hand (Oct 25, 2005)

I think the most overrated is flat bench press and the most useless is pullovers. I just dont understand them.


----------



## 99hawkins (Oct 25, 2005)

Pec Dec Flyes. They are abouts as useful as tits on a bull.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 25, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I think the most overrated is flat bench press and the most useless is pullovers. I just dont understand them.



anal sex


----------



## LAM (Oct 25, 2005)

arnold press is a fucking useless exercise


----------



## hp192003 (Oct 25, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> arnold press is a fucking useless exercise



what's the arnold press?

I dont really see the point of declined bench press. The guys at my place who do it only do it so they can show off how much they can shift and seems a little odd to focus on trying to make the chest muscles breast shaped.


----------



## benverner (Oct 25, 2005)

yeah, you should definitely stop doing flat bench...pointless


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 25, 2005)

Arnold presses are pretty useless...I don't know about falt bench and pull overs as useless.  

 Pull over machines with a reverse grip are awsome for you lats


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 25, 2005)

Most over rated is bench. But it's not useless.


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2005)

Peck deck  
cable preacher curls........this is the worst 1 in my book


any crappy machine that tries to mimic a power lift...I.E...Hammer bench, Incline, Press ect


----------



## benverner (Oct 25, 2005)

You guys can't be serious on bench?  Please give a reason other then "I don't like it".  IMO there is no other way to build a sizable chest...it takes a while but what else are you going to do pec deck for 20 years?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 25, 2005)

benverner said:
			
		

> You guys can't be serious on bench? Please give a reason other then "I don't like it". IMO there is no other way to build a sizable chest...it takes a while but what else are you going to do pec deck for 20 years?


 How about DB bench or incline.


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2005)

benverner said:
			
		

> You guys can't be serious on bench?  Please give a reason other then "I don't like it".  IMO there is no other way to build a sizable chest...it takes a while but what else are you going to do pec deck for 20 years?


I'm with you on this one.....Bench is one of the top 3 lifts you can do...


These kids are on crack


----------



## benverner (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm a big DB bench fan actually, not a substitute for flat bench though IMO, merely a change of pace.  Funny coming from a "power lifter" like yourself that you think Flat BB bench is overrated.  I liken it to squats for your chest..no way around it if you want a big chest.


----------



## benverner (Oct 25, 2005)

Agreed Foreman, just because you don't have a good bench doesn't mean it's overrated.  Mine sucks IMO but I know the value of it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 25, 2005)

I didn't say it wasn't useful, But it is over rated. It's like the only exercise people do.


----------



## themamasan (Oct 25, 2005)

It seems to me the bench press is far from useless/overrated.  When I haven't done it in a while and have a good workout on the bench, my whole upper body is sore (Pecs, anterior deltoids, and parts of my upper back).  I just think for some people that is all they care about and end up shorting themselves on maximum growth.


----------



## Stu (Oct 25, 2005)

Crunches are by far the most overated useless exercise


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2005)

there is a place for everything in a training program so long as you know how to use it and how to make it work.

I haven't benched for 5 months.


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I didn't say it wasn't useful, But it is over rated. It's like the only exercise people do.


Thats not true...................most people do curls also
Its a classic workout


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 25, 2005)

I always felt that arnold presses did a good job with my shoulders. That was a while back, but I still definitely felt something with them. Why are they useless?

 I'm a big supporter of the DB bench over the BB bench. The argument I'm tired of hearing is that since you can use more weight for the BB bench, it must be better. Think...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thats not true...................most people do curls also
> Its a classic workout


 Some kid told me that he doesn't curl because bench works your biceps.


----------



## LAM (Oct 25, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> Crunches are by far the most overated useless exercise



crunches useless ?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> crunches useless ?




I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 25, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Some kid told me that he doesn't curl because bench works your biceps.


 I actually have a funny story about that. I asked this kid I know what the bench press works, and the first thing he said was 'biceps.' So, I laughed, and thought that I should ask someone else the same question just to confirm that not everyone is that stupid. I then asked a completely random person, who said 'biceps' first thing. I laughed and told him that it doesn't work them. He insisted he was correct several times before walking away. Had to be there...


----------



## benverner (Oct 25, 2005)

Why no bench P?  Did you have an injury?

I'm in no position to say this since I'm a fat ass weakling but when I looked at your profile I noticed you chest seemed under developed compared to the rest of you.  I don't know how old those pics are though.  I checked it out because your back shot makes you look huge and I was curious.  I'm not taking a shot by any stretch, just curious and since not benching came up I thought I'd ask.


----------



## LAM (Oct 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I was thinking the same thing.



they are the best exercise for the abdominals.  I can't think of any better way to stimulate them directly


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 25, 2005)

benverner said:
			
		

> Why no bench P?  Did you have an injury?
> 
> I'm in no position to say this since I'm a fat ass weakling but when I looked at your profile I noticed you chest seemed under developed compared to the rest of you. I don't know how old those pics are though. I checked it out because your back shot makes you look huge and I was curious. I'm not taking a shot by any stretch, just curious and since not benching came up I thought I'd ask.


 He does olympic lifting. The chest isn't really a big part of that.



			
				LAM said:
			
		

> they are the best exercise for the abdominals.  I can't think of any better way to stimulate them directly


 I've heard that crunches are the best, but wouldn't a properly done sit up be better because it has an increased ROM?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> they are the best exercise for the abdominals.  I can't think of any better way to stimulate them directly




I agree.




> Why no bench P? Did you have an injury?
> 
> I'm in no position to say this since I'm a fat ass weakling but when I looked at your profile I noticed you chest seemed under developed compared to the rest of you. I don't know how old those pics are though. I checked it out because your back shot makes you look huge and I was curious. I'm not taking a shot by any stretch, just curious and since not benching came up I thought I'd ask



it has nothing to do with my goals.  being a big bencher will not make me better at pulling a snatch or a clean and jerk.  The only pressing I do is overhead.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I've heard that crunches are the best, but wouldn't a properly done sit up be better because it has an increased ROM?




a sit up will also recruit your hip flexors once you have flexod your spine through its active ROM.  nothing wrong with full sit ups either IMO.


----------



## benverner (Oct 25, 2005)

ah ha...that explains the masiveness elsewhere!  Good deal.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2005)

benverner said:
			
		

> ah ha...that explains the masiveness elsewhere!  Good deal.




that is why I said no exercise is over rated as long as you know where to fit it into your program or how to use it.

I don't leg press....it serves no purpose for my sport. Others do for hypertrophy reasons.

I might do box jumps for explosiveness.  BB'ers wont do that and would call that a useless exercise.  I call BB curls a useless exercise because they do nothing for me and my goals......see where I am going?


----------



## benverner (Oct 25, 2005)

gotcha...see how new I am.  I didn't even know you are training that way.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 25, 2005)

benverner said:
			
		

> gotcha...see how new I am.  I didn't even know you are training that way.


 Actually, you'd be surprised how many old members still can't grasp what he's saying...


----------



## benverner (Oct 25, 2005)

Squag,

I have to say I'm jealous, reagardless of me agreeing with what you say or not you are so far ahead of the game at 16 knowledge wise.  I didn't really have the net to tap into at that age so my "vast knowledge" came from bullshit magazines that lead to me wasting 10 years of lifting.  Oh, and don't forget all the crap supplements I had to have because the 50 set routines weren't working!!!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 25, 2005)

benverner said:
			
		

> Squag,
> 
> I have to say I'm jealous, reagardless of me agreeing with what you say or not you are so far ahead of the game at 16 knowledge wise. I didn't really have the net to tap into at that age so my "vast knowledge" came from bullshit magazines that lead to me wasting 10 years of lifting. Oh, and don't forget all the crap supplements I had to have because the 50 set routines weren't working!!!


 Thanks. I do try my best to assimilate everything I can, especially when it comes to weightlifting. Unfortunately, most of my knowledge lies within strength training, so I'm trying to gather more pieces of information about diet and nutrition as well. Hopefully I can eventually have a career in exercise science and perhaps teach it one day. I love teaching others how to do exercises and explaining to them what each does and why I'm using it instead of something else. I also like being a lot stronger than most would think a dork is.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> These kids are on crack



Your on crack... cracker!


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Your on crack... cracker!


----------



## Stu (Oct 25, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> crunches useless ?


 personally weighted ab exercises always seem more effective to me


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 25, 2005)

Deadlifts and squats by far.  I cant believe these idiots squatting and deadlifting in my gym.... I mean do they realize how useless those exercises are?!  I mean they are _completely_ useless, they don't even work anything.  Seriously.  If they only knew the half of it.  Poor guys; 20 minutes of their life they'll never get back....


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2005)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Deadlifts and squats by far.  I cant believe these idiots squatting and deadlifting in my gym.... I mean do they realize how useless those exercises are?!  I mean they are _completely_ useless, they don't even work anything.  Seriously.  If they only knew the half of it.  Poor guys; 20 minutes of their life they'll never get back....


Finally a good post     
I agree with you 100%


----------



## CancerNV (Oct 25, 2005)

Arent the 3 most important excersizes the Squat, Deadlift, and Bench?

PS: Why are Arnold presses so bad?  They sure seem to hit the delts like hell.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 25, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> Arent the 3 most important excersizes the Squat, Deadlift, and Bench?
> 
> PS: Why are Arnold presses so bad?  They sure seem to hit the delts like hell.


 It depends on your goals as to whether you consider those the three most important exercises, but he was being sarcastic.

 I don't see why they're so terrible, and they're certainly not overrated - very few people even know what they are in my experience.


----------



## CancerNV (Oct 25, 2005)

Who rates these excersizes?  Where can I find them?


----------



## TheCurse (Oct 25, 2005)

bicep curls.  you could do a lot better things with your time.


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> Who rates these exercises?  Where can I find them?


I do..
I rate them on a scale of 1 star ( the lowest) to 6 stars ( the highest)..
Just name an exercise and I will tell you its rating.


----------



## MyK (Oct 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I do..
> I rate them on a scale of 1 star ( the lowest) to 6 stars ( the highest)..
> Just name an exercise and I will tell you its rating.



ANAL LUNGES!


----------



## MyK (Oct 25, 2005)

any exercise is useless to the degree that improper form is used!


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> ANAL LUNGES!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 25, 2005)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> bicep curls.  you could do a lot better things with your time.



That's what I was going to say is the most overrated exercise.  You would be hard pressed to find someone that doesn't include 3 variations of bicep curls in their routine.  This isn't to say that bicep curling is worthless, but overrated is definitely an accruate description.

I am reluctant to say that any exercise is worthless.  I think virtually every exercise has a place in someone's training regimen.  However, if I had to pick one, it would be... um... tricep kickbacks?  I mean Jesus Christ, there are about 20 better ways to isolate your triceps in my opinon.  I never see anyone do these that doesn't cheat to all Hell and you can't use any kind of decent weight because the lever arm distance is too damned long.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 26, 2005)

Situps


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 26, 2005)

starjumps lol


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> starjumps lol




plyometrics are great.  what is the problem with start jumps?


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

My top 4 worst exercises

1. running
2. weight lifting
3. swimming
4. Bicycling/spinning


----------



## Nate K (Oct 26, 2005)

Tricep Kickbacks!!!!!!!


----------



## SJ69 (Oct 26, 2005)

I don't think the bench press can be over rated.  What other exercise works your chest, shoulders, triceps, and back (as stabalizers) bettter all at once?  If I could just do 2 exercises for my whole body it would be 1. Bench  2. squat

The bench press is the single BEST upper body exercise, no doubt about it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 26, 2005)

While the bench press and bicep curls are overrated, they are both extremely important excercises in my opinion, but to think people only do these two excercises and expect to be the next Arnold amuses me.

 CP might be on to something.  I have never done kickbacks for that purpose.

 I also like where P-funk went with this thread, where its different for everybody, and thats where it should most likely end.

 I guess if I had to choose a useless excercise, it would be bodyweight push-ups for hypertrophy.


----------



## hp192003 (Oct 27, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> While the bench press and bicep curls are overrated, they are both extremely important excercises in my opinion, but to think people only do these two excercises and expect to be the next Arnold amuses me.
> 
> CP might be on to something.  I have never done kickbacks for that purpose.
> 
> ...



So many people do this at my gym (and others). Really annoys me because they hog the benches and the smith machines 24/7 then walk around as if they own the place. 

Bench press and bicep curl are definitely important but on their own... aaaaggh


----------



## benverner (Oct 27, 2005)

I have to say bicep curls BTW.

Show me a BW + 75-100 lbs weighted chin and I'll show you some jacked pipes!  Not to mention a full back and a balanced look.  Ditch the curls and blow yourself up on pullups!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 27, 2005)

benverner said:
			
		

> I have to say bicep curls BTW.
> 
> Show me a BW + 75-100 lbs weighted chin and I'll show you some jacked pipes! Not to mention a full back and a balanced look. Ditch the curls and blow yourself up on pullups!


Wait a second, that would take dedication and some knowledge of the human body in order to realize this. No wonder no one thinks of that...

I would be forced to agree with this. It's very difficult to do pull ups (or at least it is for me at 220) and in order to add weight to that you'd have to be pretty strong.


----------



## squanto (Oct 27, 2005)

Hmm.... I think bench and curls are important exercises, and I usually do some variation of them. I don't think flat bench is necessarily the BEST exercise, but it's certainly one of the best. Maybe it's not the BEST for body building, but I would think that powerlifters would consider it a pretty important exercise.

As far as useless exercises go... it's really useless people. For example, that fat chick on the diet coke diet who's been on the sit up machine for the past 20 minutes. NOONE CAN SEE YOUR ABS ANYWAY. Or the guy who does bicep curls in my gym's ONE SQUAT RACK. 

For some reason Smith Squats really annoy me. I just don't see the point. Actually, I think I just hate the smith machine in general. But it could be good for old people who might die if they drop the weight on themselves.... which brings us back to P-funk's "Any exercise is useful if you know how to use it."

So yes, you just read all of this to get the same point someone already said. Yes, reading this successfully made all of you a little bit dumber.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 27, 2005)

squanto said:
			
		

> Hmm.... I think bench and curls are important exercises, and I usually do some variation of them. I don't think flat bench is necessarily the BEST exercise, but it's certainly one of the best. Maybe it's not the BEST for body building, but I would think that powerlifters would consider it a pretty important exercise.



I think they are good movements too, but I still say bicep curls are overrated.  It's not a useless movement by any means if you are a bodybuilder, but overrated certainly.  Show me a routine made by someone who knows dick about lifting and I will show you a routine with curls in it.  Bench press as well.




> As far as useless exercises go... it's really useless people. For example, that fat chick on the diet coke diet who's been on the sit up machine for the past 20 minutes. NOONE CAN SEE YOUR ABS ANYWAY. Or the guy who does bicep curls in my gym's ONE SQUAT RACK.



Hahahaha.




> For some reason Smith Squats really annoy me. I just don't see the point. Actually, I think I just hate the smith machine in general. But it could be good for old people who might die if they drop the weight on themselves.... which brings us back to P-funk's "Any exercise is useful if you know how to use it."



I hate smitch machines too.  They can suck my ass.  There is no reason to use one unless you like to force yourself to push through a totally akward range of motion.  No movement is done in a perfectly straight line.  Movements occurs in arcs.  Just squat in a rack with the proper setting of the pins and it is safer than a smith machine in my opinion; they give a false sense of security.




> So yes, you just read all of this to get the same point someone already said. Yes, reading this successfully made all of you a little bit dumber.



Success!


----------



## god hand (Oct 6, 2006)

bench press lol


----------

